# My Sulcata isn't eating much.



## Laura's_Ace (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi! I have a baby sulcata. I'm not sure how old he is but i have had him for about 2 months. He has been doing great and had a real good appetite and always cruising around. But lately i hae noticed a lack of appetite. I have been offering him different treats but he seems to only take a few bites and then stops. He isn't even chowing down on lettuce anymore like he used to. I promarely feed him zoo med natural tortoise food with some letuce and hay and i also sprinkle calcium powder on it.

I also gae him some squash and carrot since I read about vitamin a difficiency. 

He has puffy eyes and sleeps more than usual. I have been soaking him every day now. The reptile store told me to only soak him weekly but I read that you should soak them daily. 

I have very small soft wood chips in his enclousure (yet again reptile store recommended) but I will change that out with soil and sand mixure like I read. 

Can anyone give me more advice? please I'm very concerned right and don't want him to get worse.  

Thank you


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Laura's-Ace:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

Are you "Laura?" And may we know where you are?

I suggest you start the baby food soaks right away.

Buy a few jars of Gerber strained carrots, squash or sweet potatoes. Using a bowl with a small foot print, but sides high enough the baby can't climb out, combine warm water and half a jar of baby food. Just add enough water to come up to the middle of the sides of the baby. Leave him soaking in the water for about a half hour. You can position a light off to the side of the bowl so he doesn't get cold, but not directly on him.

You should see an improvement in the puffy eyes after about three days.

What kind of light are you using?

How long have you had the baby?

What kind of wood chips (if pine get rid of the immediately)?

How warm is the habitat?

Is there a hiding place in the habitat?

How often do you soak the baby?


----------



## Laura (Oct 29, 2011)

Pretty much ignore what the store told you and read everything you can here...
Are you using a coil type bulb? if so.. turn it off asap!
what are his enclosure temps? 
Do a baby food soak. Get a jar of strained carrots, mix it with warm water and soak him in that.. 
keep him warm and quiet. Dont overly disturb him. 
I would also start looking for a Good reptile Vet in your area. 
and WELCOME to the family here.. i hope we can help you, help your baby.... 

see.. like she said.. HA!


----------



## Tom (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

Your substrate might be fine. Let us know what it is before you chuck it. Also, I highly recommend against using any sand. It poses an impaction an eye irritation risk.

Your eye problem could be due to your lighting. Tell us what you've got.

Here's how I like to care for babies:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-How-To-Raise-Sulcata-Hatchlings-and-Babies#axzz1cDmgdcy9


----------



## Laura's_Ace (Oct 29, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Hi Laura's-Ace:
> 
> Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!
> 
> ...



Ok I will get some baby food tomorrow and start the soaks.

I use a baskin light and then I have one of those long UVB bulbs so it covers the whole enclosure. 

I have had Ace for about 2 months now. My fiance got him for me after surgery. hehe  

It is not pine but i'm not sure what kind of wood it is. (I make sure not to get pine since i have a rabbit and know it's bad for them) 

The enclosure is right around 90 on the hot side. I also have a heat pad under the tank (i was recommended that to keep him warm at night) 

I have two hiding places in his enclosure. One on the warm side and the other on the cold side. I alos keep his food spot on the cold side (i don't know if that matters.) 

and now I soak him once a day for about 20 minutes. 

oh and yes my name is Laura. Thank you for your reply!!


----------



## Laura's_Ace (Oct 29, 2011)

No I dont use the coil bulb. It is one of the long ones that g oacross the whole tank. the temp is around 90 on the warm side. I will start the soaks tomorrow. I had hip surgery 2 months so i wont be able to get to the store until tomorrow.


----------



## Laura's_Ace (Oct 29, 2011)

I Actually have a Question about the baby food soak. What exactly does it do?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 29, 2011)

It gives them the nutrition they might lack. It is Vit A and others and so hopefully the nutrition soaks in thru their cloaca even if they don't drink. Please soak him daily...


----------



## jackrat (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Laura's_Ace (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you Maggie. Yes I have I have been soaking hime daily for three days now. Thats when his appetite went down and i read that you should soak them more often. He is the first tortoise and I'm still learning.


----------

